# Spooky Speakeasy Halloween 2015 - Invitations, Save the Date and Video Teaser



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Just in case the video teaser got lost at the bottom of the inviations -- here it is again.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAZJ142miwM


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Love everything. The video is great.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I think it all looks great!!! Great theme!!!!


----------



## Tzaddi93 (Aug 1, 2013)

Fantastic job - love the invites and great vid teaser.


----------



## gotdisney? (Apr 5, 2014)

I never post comments but this is just so amazing that I have to! Love it, can't wait to see more!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank you everyone! I'm having fun with this theme. It's just the inspiration I needed to provide my guests with a great experience at our party.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I like that the password will be issued upon RSVP, that's a smart way to try to get people to actually do it. I like the video too, it looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Love it all!  
That is a fantastic party theme!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Just wanted to say -- I am having so much fun with this theme! I can't wait to post progress and pictures. Spooky Speakeasy - Grave Gatsby is in full swing!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I can't wait to see what you do with this theme B. It sounds super fun and the invites look fabulous!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

This is so great! I wish I was coming to your party! LOL! I hope your guests really get into the theme.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome party theme! My husband would love a party like this!


----------



## alter_ego (Aug 18, 2015)

This is my first post - have to say that looks amazing! Can I come? 

I've decided on the Carnival of Terrors for this year, but that could very well be next year's fun already decided.

Best of luck with the rest of the planning


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

I really think you've done a clever and awesome job on the theme, video and invites! This sounds like it's going to be such a fun party!

Would love to see progress and picture posts!

Great editing on the video!!


----------



## seattlerags (Aug 15, 2013)

This is fantastic! How did you make that video?


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

seattlerags said:


> This is fantastic! How did you make that video?


Thanks! It was made with Adobe Premier Pro using videos found on YOU.tube.


----------



## lisababy70 (Sep 2, 2015)

B scary...can you PLEASE PLEASE tell me what you used to make the video invite. I don't want to steal yours (because that's rude) Is there a app or site


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

lisababy70 said:


> B scary...can you PLEASE PLEASE tell me what you used to make the video invite. I don't want to steal yours (because that's rude) Is there a app or site


lisababy70 - You are welcome to it! The video was made in Adobe Premier Pro using video clips I found on youtube. It's a program I purchased but before using Premier I used Movie Maker which is available for free and pretty user friendly.


----------



## belladonna (Sep 21, 2015)

Genius! Love it all! The theme...invites...video!


----------



## belladonna (Sep 21, 2015)

Love it! I must confess, I'm a newb - especially when it comes to invites. How did you make your save the date and invite? Photoshop? Looks amazing!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

belladonna said:


> Love it! I must confess, I'm a newb - especially when it comes to invites. How did you make your save the date and invite? Photoshop? Looks amazing!


Thank you!!! The invites were done in Photoshop and the video in Premier Pro


----------



## Krismusfur (Sep 22, 2015)

Amazing!!! I did this theme for 2013 and it is absolutely one of my favorites!!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Krismusfur said:


> Amazing!!! I did this theme for 2013 and it is absolutely one of my favorites!!!


I would love to see pix if you have some you'd like to share


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I love everything about this! haha. 20's is my favourite theme, especially for a bit of murder. Great job on the invites, I love the rules, and the video is awesome. Fantastic work!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Amazing B!!! Grave Gatsby....haha you clever girl you! Those invites and video are my fave this year. Love it.


----------



## Krismusfur (Sep 22, 2015)

B Scary said:


> I would love to see pix if you have some you'd like to share


There's a couple in my album...Unfortunately i got into the "shot roulette" a little early and forgot to take a lot of pics


----------



## Morgue Momma (Sep 8, 2015)

Awesomely creative. Very professional looking. Now, curious about the proceedings at the party. What are your plans. Will it (probably) be a murder game? Dancing? 

I haven't used a theme yet, it's a challenge getting people to NOT come as a mermaid or snoopy, LOL. I basically turn the living room into a "haunted/spooky" looking room. This year I've added a fire pit outside that we will sit around to play Werewolf. Large spider with eggs hang from the tree and cool string of lights from Costco(new this year) will run thru the tree too. Also made 4 photo op boards so they have a cool memory of party (zombie board, shark, Frank and Bride).

If I feel cocky we will also start with Wink Killer game while gnashin' disgusting food i.e., troll adenoids (oysters) etc.

Anyway, much success with your party and keep us posted.


----------



## Ilaina (Oct 20, 2007)

Did you design this yourself. It is crazy awesome. Can I steal it. lol


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Ilaina said:


> Did you design this yourself. It is crazy awesome. Can I steal it. lol


You are welcome to it!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's a little preview of a few of our decorations in the daylight.

[URL=http://s573.photobucket.com/user/LeeB1023/media/DSC_0407.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s573.photobucket.com/user/LeeB1023/media/DSC_0398_1.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s573.photobucket.com/user/LeeB1023/media/DSC_0357.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s573.photobucket.com/user/LeeB1023/media/DSC_0362.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s573.photobucket.com/user/LeeB1023/media/DSC_0434_1.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s573.photobucket.com/user/LeeB1023/media/DSC_0409_1.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s573.photobucket.com/user/LeeB1023/media/DSC_0399.jpg.html][/URL]
[URL=http://s573.photobucket.com/user/LeeB1023/media/DSC_0453_1.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s573.photobucket.com/user/LeeB1023/media/DSC_0358_1.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL="[URL=http://s573.photobucket.com/user/LeeB1023/media/DSC_0416_1.jpg.html][IMG]http://i573.photobucket.com/albums/ss179/LeeB1023/DSC_0416_1.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"][URL=http://s573.photobucket.com/user/LeeB1023/media/DSC_0416_1.jpg.html][/URL][/URL]

[URL=http://s573.photobucket.com/user/LeeB1023/media/DSC_0377_1.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Ohmygoodness B everything looks so good!!!! Your dining room is phenomenal, can't wait to see more....


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

WOW! that is awesome!!!!


----------



## xgirl30 (Oct 4, 2013)

That all looks amazing.
I'm doing a speakeasy theme this year too but I don't think mine will be anywhere near that elaborate.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

How did the party go? Would love to see more photos, the ones you posted are amazing!
Happy Halloween!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

OH MY GOSH! I LOVE EVERYTHING SO MUCH THAT I HAVE TO CAPITALIZE MY WHOLE POST SO YOU CAN UNDERSTAND MY COMPLETE & TOTAL ENTHUSIASM! LOL!

Seriously - I love everything. I love it. I really, really love it! Like, I want to come to your party and wear a fancy dress and pretend I'm cool & sophisticated. You did such an amazing job that I don't know what to comment on because I love it all!

Can't wait to see more!!!!!


----------



## Morgue Momma (Sep 8, 2015)

HOLY CRAP!!! This is da bomb!! It is wonderful. Love everything, especially all the dead help. Fabulous!!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Just fantastic!!!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Fabulous decorations. You inspire me. I would love to do this theme in 2018.. You are very talented. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Love your invitations! I am doing a Great Gatsby theme 2018. You have given me some ideas. 
I would love to see some of your pictures of your party.
Thank you.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Instead of photos, I see a message "Please update your account to enable 3rd party hosting". Can anyone tell me what this is and how to be able to view the photos?? Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## TammyT (Aug 19, 2019)

B Scary said:


> lisababy70 - You are welcome to it! The video was made in Adobe Premier Pro using video clips I found on youtube. It's a program I purchased but before using Premier I used Movie Maker which is available for free and pretty user friendly.


Could you please share your teaser video. It is exactly what I am looking for. I just need the date changed.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

What format do you need it in? Does the one on the first page not work?


----------

